# Gas Cap Throwing a CEL?



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi, I've been having my CEL come on and off for a few thousand miles and everytime I plan to go to the dealer the darn thing will go off. I know they can supposedly get CEL history but I did have to have my particulate matter sensor replaced at 1400 mi, and the first time I took it in the light went out so I had to bring it back with the CEL on before they fixed it. Does anyone know if the CTD gas cap can trigger a CEL? It does have a vent built in and have read there may or may not be a canistor for recoving fuel and or vapor. I now have 14000 miles and my CEL has come on at least 6 times and often after fueling up. Car runs great and my average trip is 50 miles so no idling or low speed issue I drive it like I rented it, freeway speeds at 75+.:question:


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Have you ever checked the CEL when it was on the see what code was registering?


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> Have you ever checked the CEL when it was on the see what code was registering?


There should be a special icon showing a Fuel Cap with a line through it if the gas cap is loose or not screwed on properly possibly along with the CEL icon symbol. Some CEL's with automatically clear themselves after a certain number of starting cycles. Try and make sure that you tighten your fuel cap tightly after refueling.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

vwgtiglx said:


> There should be a special icon showing a Fuel Cap with a line through it if the gas cap is loose or not screwed on properly possibly along with the CEL icon symbol. Some CEL's with automatically clear themselves after a certain number of starting cycles. Try and make sure that you tighten your fuel cap tightly after refueling.


No special icon in the Cruze.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like a sensor is off. When the code pops again go to a car parts store and have them read the code. This should help tremendously in trouble shooting.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

The problem with having the code read at the auto parts is the dealer wants to see the light on. The last time I thru a light I borrowed a reader and got the code but the dealer wouldn't do any warranty work until I brought the car in with the light on, and the code was the same P24AE.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Find a new dealer if that's the attitude they have. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Take a picture of the CEL showing the mileage. BEtter yet, make a video that showsthat in combination with a shot of the VIN to prove it's your car.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

diesel said:


> Take a picture of the CEL showing the mileage. BEtter yet, make a video that showsthat in combination with a shot of the VIN to prove it's your car.


Too much work from the customer. This is why chevy has customer care because dealers like above just don't want to do there job. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Get a new dealer.

Your current one is incompetent. 

You can pull up the old DTC's, even if they aren't active.


----------



## saturn4663 (Oct 14, 2013)

1.) do you mean diesel cap? or is this a gas engine?
2.) diesels don't have an evap system like a gas engine. Diesel fuel does not have a high enough vapor pressure to warrant it. The computer would have no idea that the cap is on or off as it does not perform a leak check test with engine vacuum. In this case the vacuum pump.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> Take a picture of the CEL showing the mileage. BEtter yet, make a video that showsthat in combination with a shot of the VIN to prove it's your car.


That doesn't always work either. I recorded the car in limp mode while talking to OnStar, the codes dissapeared once the car left the tow truck on the way into the service bay.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

warloc said:


> Hi, I've been having my CEL come on and off for a few thousand miles and everytime I plan to go to the dealer the darn thing will go off. I know they can supposedly get CEL history but I did have to have my particulate matter sensor replaced at 1400 mi, and the first time I took it in the light went out so I had to bring it back with the CEL on before they fixed it. Does anyone know if the CTD gas cap can trigger a CEL? It does have a vent built in and have read there may or may not be a canistor for recoving fuel and or vapor. I now have 14000 miles and my CEL has come on at least 6 times and often after fueling up. Car runs great and my average trip is 50 miles so no idling or low speed issue I drive it like I rented it, freeway speeds at 75+.:question:


Hello warloc,

I apologize for this concern with your vehicle. I would be happy to help the best way I can. If you would like assistance in finding a new dealer, I can definitely do this. Please send me a PM with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and a new dealership to contact. Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, this issue is in a Cruze diesel. I only suspected the cap because it seemed to affect the CEL after fueling up. My Ford power stroke 7.3 diesel has a cap with a vent and clicker so I assumed some sort of venting prevention was going on even on diesel fuel. I just went 100 miles with CEL off. Called off my service call, been there before with the CEL off, had to return when the light was ON, they then replaced PM sensor at 1400 miles.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

warloc said:


> Yes, this issue is in a Cruze diesel. I only suspected the cap because it seemed to affect the CEL after fueling up. My Ford power stroke 7.3 diesel has a cap with a vent and clicker so I assumed some sort of venting prevention was going on even on diesel fuel. I just went 100 miles with CEL off. Called off my service call, been there before with the CEL off, had to return when the light was ON, they then replaced PM sensor at 1400 miles.


Saturn is correct, no evap on our cruze diesel. dealer can still read codes with light out, any codes will be in memory till cleared.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Well CEL is ON again so its off to the parts store to buy my own code reader. I get a feeling, and not a good one, that I will get my money back on the code reader on this car if I keep it. This is starting to feel just like a POS used Mazda I once bought for my daughter, CEL would come on every other day, each time it was a different issue $$$$.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

warloc said:


> Well CEL is ON again so its off to the parts store to buy my own code reader. I get a feeling, and not a good one, that I will get my money back on the code reader on this car if I keep it. This is starting to feel just like a POS used Mazda I once bought for my daughter, CEL would come on every other day, each time it was a different issue $$$$.


You could buy a Bluetooth OBD2 scanner, and put a free app, Torque on your phone and check\clear codes. I got mine for 15 bucks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're having these issues with your car. Can you find a different dealer?


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Why does everyone think that a different dealer would be any different? First, I don't think any dealers currently stock parts for the CTD, sometimes not even the oil filter is in stock let alone sensors that are on some "part restriction" from GM. Secondly, if you haven't had the pleasure of having a problem that needs dealer service, the first thing the dealer does is re set the code and see if they can duplicate it. They then tell you the car is fine and no codes come up so come and get it. Then on your way home the CEL lights up again....and again. Maybe on the second go around they'll order and change a part, or they tell you the sensor was installed incorrectly and now its fixed? Really? I don't believe them for a minute when they use that one.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

warloc said:


> Why does everyone think that a different dealer would be any different? First, I don't think any dealers currently stock parts for the CTD, sometimes not even the oil filter is in stock let alone sensors that are on some "part restriction" from GM. Secondly, if you haven't had the pleasure of having a problem that needs dealer service, the first thing the dealer does is re set the code and see if they can duplicate it. They then tell you the car is fine and no codes come up so come and get it. Then on your way home the CEL lights up again....and again. Maybe on the second go around they'll order and change a part, or they tell you the sensor was installed incorrectly and now its fixed? Really? I don't believe them for a minute when they use that one.


Post #6.
That's why you have been told to try a different dealer. If that's the attitude the service department has then they don't seem to want to help. 

A competent service department would say bring it in, check code history and make recommendations. Not tell you to come back when you have a CEL on. 
What does it matter if they have CTD parts or not, without doing any diagnostics they have no way to tell if you need a part or just a reset. 

If you think this advice is not right stop asking the forum where the general consensus is go to another dealer if the current one is not supporting you. 

You seem upset by our advice but that could be me reading it wrong. However no one's advice here has been to upset you. We just want to help. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Schmelz (Nov 24, 2013)

I can tell you that on the Duramax that a code will be set for the fuel cap being left loose.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> Why does everyone think that a different dealer would be any different? First, I don't think any dealers currently stock parts for the CTD, sometimes not even the oil filter is in stock let alone sensors that are on some "part restriction" from GM. Secondly, if you haven't had the pleasure of having a problem that needs dealer service, the first thing the dealer does is re set the code and see if they can duplicate it. They then tell you the car is fine and no codes come up so come and get it. Then on your way home the CEL lights up again....and again. Maybe on the second go around they'll order and change a part, or they tell you the sensor was installed incorrectly and now its fixed? Really? I don't believe them for a minute when they use that one.


You jut answered your own question as to why to use a different dealer LOL


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

diesel said:


> You jut answered your own question as to why to use a different dealer LOL



+1

what that dealer did to you was waste your time and time is money. you have 3 choices, 1. make a stink about how they treated your problem to chevy corporate. 2. refuse to go back to that dealer and find another one. 3. Continue to deal with this incompetency from this dealer and continue to bring your vehicle back over and over again for more time wasting escapades. 

you are the consumer vote with your dollar.


----------

